# Dracula Fish



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Fun with fangs.

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2009/03/090311-dracula-fish-photo.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't think anyone is in danger of being drained by this tiny creature


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah, but just wait until it turns into a bat ray.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

wonder how they taste


----------

